# (CLOSED) Mom's Knapsack



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

I have this extra Mom's Knapsack up for grabs!
IGB offers!


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 6, 2020)

Hi! Would you accept 50k?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

k1234_acnh said:


> Hi! Would you accept 50k?


Yes!


----------



## daisyy (May 6, 2020)

i'm interested for 100k!
edit: nvm! saw you found a buyer


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i'm interested for 100k!
> edit: nvm! saw you found a buyer



I actually have another one, I'm on the hunt for the white one- and I have 2 pink ones, would you still want one?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

I have a white one I can trade for the pink one?


----------



## daisyy (May 6, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> I actually have another one, I'm on the hunt for the white one- and I have 2 pink ones, would you still want one?


yes! i'd be still interested in buying for 100k  i hope you find the white one!


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I have a white one I can trade for the pink one?


AHHH please! 

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



savvistyles said:


> AHHH please!



Wait, now I'm in a dilemma 
I'm not sure what to do....


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

if you want, I can just sell you one for 100k instead ^^;


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> if you want, I can just sell you one for 100k instead ^^;



Oh please that would be perfect if you don't mind!


----------

